# High-Fat Diet?



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 11, 2012)

Anyone else tried a high-fat low-carb diet?

I'm on a nutritional ketogenic diet, my blood lipids and glucose have improved dramatically, my energy level is way up and the weight is falling off.


~Martin :biggrin:


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 12, 2012)

I forgot to add that my blood pressure has also dropped.



~Martin


----------



## daveomak (Aug 12, 2012)

Martin, morning...... Bride was on the same diet.... No low fat food or lite food.... real butter, cottage cheese, real cheese, steak, burger, fish, etc and basically all she wanted...  same results for her...


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 12, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Martin, morning...... Bride was on the same diet.... No low fat food or lite food.... real butter, cottage cheese, real cheese, steak, burger, fish, etc and basically all she wanted...  same results for her...



Cool!
I was on low-carb before and it worked great, but since I now have blood sugar issues I decided to give it another shot. After doing research for several months I decided to take it a step further, it's worked wonders.

~Martin


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 13, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketogenic_diet

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atkins_diet

High fat, low carb diets have been around since the 1920's, also known as Ketogenic Diets.

As exampled by the Atkins Diet Revolution, it has been said, most simply, 

Dr. Eric Westman, director of the Duke University's Lifestyle Medicine Clinic and co-author of "The New Atkins for a New You," believes low-carb or Atkins should be viable options among diets.

"The Atkins diet was labeled as a high-fat diet," Westman said in an interview with _The New York Times_. "We've been told over the past 40 years that fat in the diet is bad. Now we know that fat is not bad. What's happened is that there is a paradigm shift in thinking about carbohydrates, fat and protein and health."  -Wikipedia

This shift has had a marked effect on how diets have been perceived and have been a great bell-ringer for many people.  It's an expensive diet, but if followed it has certainly shown results and not as expensive as Jenny Craig or other similar diet plans if you self-administer and can stay on track with it.


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 13, 2012)

Congrats on the success! The BF (I didn't tell him) and I both did Atkins a few years ago with good success. Pretty simple to follow as well.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 13, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketogenic_diet
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atkins_diet
> 
> High fat, low carb diets have been around since the 1920's, also known as Ketogenic Diets.
> ...



The 2 PhD's who co-authored that book with Dr. Westman (I happen to have Dr. Westman's book) have fairly recently wrote a book that's without a doubt the best one written about low-carb and ketogenics, "The Art and Science of Low Carbohydrate Living." by Phinney and Volek, it's their plan that I'm following. Both are long-time research scientists.

I can't agree that it's an expensive diet, not for me anyway, because of the natural appetite suppressant effect of low-carb diets....I eat FAR less on low-carb than I did otherwise...and when you factor in the improvement in health....the diet becomes a bargain!!! My blood glucose is back in normal range now which was a big part of my goal, I hope to avoid the need for insulin in the future and all the serious complications from high-blood sugar and other health problems that got worse on a low-fat diet.

http://www.artandscienceoflowcarb.com/


~Martin


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you for the links!  Just referencing on the expense that meat is more expensive than carbs (a bowl of cereal vs. bacon and sausage for breakfast, etc.).  

Technically, I shouldn't have to eat breakfast or lunch...  I take 17 pills in the morning and 12 more at lunchtime.... lol.... if they'd just throw in some extra protein or even sausage flavor...maybe a one-a-day that tastes like bratwurst instead of medicine cabinet?  LOL!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 13, 2012)

I actually eat a lot less meat than I did before, but I don't feel hungry at all.
I have to force myself to eat sometimes. :icon_eek:


~Martin


----------



## nursewizzle (Apr 4, 2018)

We need a keto subforum!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 4, 2018)

Yeah! :)


----------



## BrontoBurger (Jun 1, 2018)

nursewizzle said:


> We need a keto subforum!


Hear hear for a keto group. Five months in, i'm down 36 pounds and four pant sizes.


----------



## ddufore (Jun 1, 2018)

I eat keto and also do intermittent fasting. Doctor says significant improvement in lipid profile. BP down, weight down and I love the food. High fat, low carb, and moderate protein.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 1, 2018)

ddufore said:


> I eat keto and also do intermittent fasting. Doctor says significant improvement in lipid profile. BP down, weight down and I love the food. High fat, low carb, and moderate protein.



Same here! :)


----------



## jbchurchill (Jan 10, 2019)

i don't see one... not yet created???


----------

